# where to put the entrance in a TBH in northern climate ?



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

I am building a long this year to try out and I have very similar questions, I hope you get some good feedback. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Really doesn't matter where you place the entrance other than right in the middle when the frames are running perpendicular. The bees really like open space near the entrance interior as they don't like to have comb blocking. You may find the comb size in your hive without the frames to be to the upper limit for handling. I'm an avid TBH'er and for me would consider just running frames throughout.


----------



## NSBee (Dec 20, 2014)

Delta Bay said:


> Really doesn't matter where you place the entrance other than right in the middle when the frames are running perpendicular. The bees really like open space near the entrance interior as they don't like to have comb blocking. You may find the comb size in your hive without the frames to be to the upper limit for handling.


so if i put it on the end of the long side I should put it half way up the depth of the hive ? 
and if I put the entrance on the very end ( the short side ) it would not matter if it is high or low ?


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

My first TBHs had an entrance on the long side, but 4 to 7 inches from the end. and an inch from the bottom, that has worked fine. The last 10 that I made, I made a 1/2 inch by 3/4 inch bar that is the same length as my top bars. That is in the front and by sliding it left or right I can control how wide of an entrance to make on the top. I like that better. I also put a small nail in the inside, middle of the front board to help hold up my entrance bar. If I have not been clear enough, I can post pictures


----------



## BeeTheBee (Mar 27, 2015)

I’d have to say how the Bees structure their nests in a TBH is largely dependent upon where the Entrance is. Many people disagree exactly where. Wyatt M. a PHD has them at the end bottom. Les Crowder another TBH Guru genius has the 6" long and 3\8" high in the front on the end right side bottom facing the TBH. There’s an argument for a Top entrance for easy cleansing flights in winter but to me that’s Langstroth talk. This website itself has some interesting comments on entrances. After months of research I modified my TBH the Les Crowder way. Right side bottom and used a 1\4 scree for any mice just in case. I have 2 other bottom circular entrances but corked them up. A middle entrance will have the bees building brood on the left or right and honey on both sides front and back past the brood and that is tough to manage, you have to manage from both sides and that’s tough to do and hard to winter over with. I do have to say I have 3 screend top holes not entrances, I close 2 up for winter and let the Bees propolize the 3rd if the want so they can regulate the humidity and condensation. There could also be air space bewteen the roof and TopBars to help with that, also tilt your TBH very slightly forward so any condensation can roll to the front and doesnt drop diectly on the Bees.


----------



## Bsmith7773 (Jan 11, 2015)

Beethebee 
I like what you can up with. I to have been thinking of what entrance to place on my hives. Condensation is a real issue with TBH and is a big killer to bees. 

Could you post a picture of you hive so I can see the placement of the vent holes and entrance


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

NSBee said:


> so if i put it on the end of the long side I should put it half way up the depth of the hive ?


The long side end the entrance can be placed anywhere from top to bottom. Personal choice. If you decide to use frames throughout you will notice that the side bars top half fit tight and form a barrier. You should use a top entrance at the bees space above the frame top bars or place lower than the side bar shoulders. 



> and if I put the entrance on the very end ( the short side ) it would not matter if it is high or low?


Top or bottom yes.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like it on the top at the end.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

I've done a little test. I put bottom entrances on the both the end and the sides of a tbh. And I let the bees choose.

They liked the side entrance and ignored the end entrance. Here's an image of my test tbhs where entrance location, among other things, were tested.










More about building tbhs here:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/top-bar-hives/

-dm


----------

